# Ax-Cam 1.0



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He's an amazing boy!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

That's amazing! You just hooked it on his collar? What a fun idea! Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

jennretz said:


> He's an amazing boy!



Thank you kindly Jenn. I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I know some people that somehow mounted a gopro on the dogs butt. It was a great perspective! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> That's amazing! You just hooked it on his collar? What a fun idea! Thank you for sharing this.


Yup, just attached it to his collar. I've been wanting to do this for quite a while so I could see what it looks like from his perspective. This was just a first attempt. I'm fairly sure I will get MUCH better at it -sooner rather than later while Ax is still at the top of his game amazingly 4 months shy of his 7th birthday.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> I know some people that somehow mounted a gopro on the dogs butt. It was a great perspective!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They make all SORTS of dog mounts for the GoPro. I need to find one that gives the best, most stable view of the action while not annoying him, or interfering with his mobility.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

alphadude said:


> Yup, just attached it to his collar. I've been wanting to do this for quite a while so I could see what it looks like from his perspective. This was just a first attempt. I'm fairly sure I will get MUCH better at it -sooner rather than later while Ax is still at the top of his game amazingly 4 months shy of his 7th birthday.


Max is a week away from his 7th birthday. I still think of him as a puppy. He's a bit slower than he used to be (he was NEVER as full of energy as your Axle) but he's still ready to escort a deer off the property if one should dare wander in! 

What kind of camera did you get? I'm no photographer but it might be fun to play with.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I have been thinking about trying the GoPro idea on Max when he retrieves his ball from the surf at the beach. Interested to see what kind of mount works best for Ax.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> Max is a week away from his 7th birthday. I still think of him as a puppy. He's a bit slower than he used to be (he was NEVER as full of energy as your Axle) but he's still ready to escort a deer off the property if one should dare wander in!
> 
> What kind of camera did you get? I'm no photographer but it might be fun to play with.


It's a Mini DV 80. See pic below. Paid $12 (shipped) on Amazon but it comes without storage media - an 8 GB MicroSD card that I was able to get yesterday for in Best Buy for another $12. Total cost - $24.

I keep anticipating with *dread* the day that Axman starts to lose a step, and there have been times recently when he has had a subpar day (by his standards) and it appears that the inevitable decline has begun. Then he will come out and perform like he did last evening as if he were 2 and a half years old. Unfortunately "father time" is undefeated but we are going to do our level best to keep him at bay for as *long* as possible.

P.S. Remember to insert the storage media unlike *IDIOT* me.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Max's Dad said:


> I have been thinking about trying the GoPro idea on Max when he retrieves his ball from the surf at the beach. Interested to see what kind of mount works best for Ax.


No worries Dave, I will be experimenting until I find the perfect mount. I am determined to get this right and get some great video while Ax still has his mojo.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Ordered my GoPro Hero3+ black edition today. Should have it tomorrow afternoon. Then the fun *really *begins


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

GoPro arrived this evening. Just had enough time to get it unboxed and running to do a hand held test vid before sunset, but not strapped to Ax. I am going to see if I can rig something tomorrow before I order a "doggie mount".

One thing I noticed right off the bat is it's very good in low light conditions because it was a lot darker than it appears in the vid. Apparently in my haste, I had it set for panoramic mode which I don't like. 

I am going to have to figure out how to use this thing like a pro.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yGR5NSiA1s&feature=youtu.be


----------

